# Is my fursona too boring?



## Kipekee Reddington (Mar 17, 2017)

My fursona is a winged red fox/Australian Shepherd hybrid but I'm scared she's too plain. I thought she looked nice but now I'm scared she doesn't quite stand out enough.

Her fox is more in her body shape and colors and her Aussie is in the markings. Looking at her, she kinda looks like a typical red fox, but I did mess with the design a bit so that she at least doesn't look like every other red fox on the internet XD
She also has small wings and a red Mohawk w/ a fringe, so I thought that might've been enough to stand out but I'm wondering if I need more.
The colors are rust orange, cream-white, and black, which I'm afraid is too common/bland of a color scheme.

As for personality, she's basically an overexaggerated version of me. I once gave her the nickname "all american flying Foxdog" simply because it was cute and silly but recently I have decided to incorporate it into her personality by making her have a strong sense of nationalism. (It's more of a joke though, really) also, sushi is her life force. She likes drawing/writing, music, and Nintendo as well but I don't empathize too much on that. And she's a total goofball.

She doesn't have any accessories really, either.

I'm just asking cause I'm not sure if I should change something. I like her the way she is but I may need something that makes her pop out slightly more.


----------



## lyar (Mar 17, 2017)

Kipekee Reddington said:


> I'm just asking cause I'm not sure if I should change something. I like her the way she is but I may need something that makes her pop out slightly more.


Give it time let the character change overtime, or add little things here in there as you find new things you like. People change and its interesting if the character reflects those changes.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 17, 2017)

I don't mind if a character is a common species at all, I care about if the character has an interesting flavor of personality. What gets me is the self-absorbed type of personalities where they can't go 5 seconds without talking about physical traits, and leave no room for character.

With what you've provided, this character has ground to stand on, it doesn't feel like it came out of thin air to tell you about its rainbow colored tail or something (not that rainbow colored tails are wrong, just sake of example).


----------



## nerdbat (Mar 17, 2017)

Are there any images with your fursona?


----------



## Kipekee Reddington (Mar 17, 2017)

nerdbat said:


> Are there any images with your fursona?



I can draw just fine but I don't have any good ones to show off right now.

Another thing is I fl she's too much like me. I mean, she is supposed to be based off me, but I find it hard to RP/write with her since everything she says is just how I would normally respond.


----------



## Simo (Mar 17, 2017)

One thing I found handy was to let my fursona evolve over time, and use him in fiction, in different setting, and see what happened, as well as in RPs. The personality of your character is going to guide things as much as anything else, and I found the backstory made the biggest difference.

Simo is just a plain, striped skunk; wears tattered red shorts and a tank-top, carries a beat up back-pack, and is usually on the road, going from place to place...amiable, rebellious, a poor runaway from the Alabama Swamps where he got in trouble making out with his friend, Pepper Possum, by his dad, preacher Possum, and got shipped to a pray-away-the-gay camp, where he escaped...and so this story has sorta helped define the character. Unlike me, Simo talks kinda Southern, is much more relaxed, but equally mischievous, fun-loving, and rebellious. Oh, and he loves watermelons, and just breaking one open, and digging in...it's a weakness, and farmer's are none too fond of this habit. 

So I say let the story of your character evolve and guide things...try some things that might even be opposite of how you are, just to see what happens...and by all means, don't worry, and have fun, you're doing fine! : )


----------



## Kipekee Reddington (Mar 18, 2017)

Now that I think about, she's definetely the dreamer type. Playful, child-at-heart, but she's also pretty awkward, nerdy and broken (but recovered) I want to represent her as a sign of rebirth. To symbolize, "things will never be the same, but now I'm a better person" sorta thing. I already got wings, but I feel I'll need accessories or markings of some sort, suggestions?


----------



## Kipekee Reddington (Mar 18, 2017)

www.furaffinity.net: Messing with Kip's deisgn by All_American_Flying_Foxdog

I messed with it a bit


----------

